
Almost everything reported about the Cambridge Analytica controversy is wrong - magoghm
https://medium.com/@CKava/why-almost-everything-reported-about-the-cambridge-analytica-facebook-hacking-controversy-is-db7f8af2d042
======
helloworld
This is the best analysis of the situation that I've read. IMO, it
convincingly demolishes the nonsense about psychographic microtargeting in
political campaigns.

~~~
anoncoward778
HAHAHA says the person that wrote the article.

------
thomastjeffery
What this pays no attention to is the fact that every election won by a
Democrat or Republican is won against third party candidates, and _that_ is
where targeted psychological manipulation was _particularly_ effective,
especially at making Trump supporters out of voters that might have voted
third party.

The 2016 US election was - for a very significant portion of voters - about
what candidate you hated or feared the least, not which candidate best
expressed a voter's ideals. Targeted advertising took this fear, and
exasperated it in many voters.

